# Soldier Missing After Morning Run in Edmonton's River Valley



## JMesh

Didn't see this here anywhere else. From the CBC:



> Soldier goes missing during river valley run
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2011/05/05/edmonton-soldier-missing-run-river-valley.html
> 
> A search was underway Thursday in Edmonton's river valley for a soldier who went missing during a run earlier in the day.
> 
> Police have identified the missing man as Master Cpl. Richard Curnow, 25.
> 
> Curnow was part of a group of nine soldiers who met at Hawrelak Park around 7 a.m. and started a 10-kilometre training run through the river valley 15 minutes later.
> 
> The group noticed the Curnow was missing when they finished their run around 8:30 a.m., said military spokesman Lt.-Col. William Fletcher.



More at link

Here's to hoping MCpl Curnow is found safe and sound.


----------



## PuckChaser

Thoughts and prayers for his safe return.


----------



## Saskboy

Curious, curious indeed.  I hope MCpl. Curnow is found safe and in good health.


----------



## xena

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2011/05/05/edmonton-soldier-missing-run-river-valley.html

I did a search, and I didn't see any other threads started on this topic, so here it goes.

Hope he's okay and found soon.


----------



## xena

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2011/05/05/edmonton-soldier-missing-run-river-valley.html
> 
> I did a search, and I didn't see any other threads started on this topic, so here it goes.
> 
> Hope he's okay and found soon.



Okay.  My powers of search must be at a low ebb.  My apologies for starting a thread when there already was one (I honestly didn't see it though).

Out of curiosity, since I'm not familiar with the Edmonton area, is this area where he went missing on or off base?


----------



## REDinstaller

It's well off base in the river valley. The Garrison is located to the north of Edmonton in Sturgeon County.


----------



## xena

Thanks T18A!  I presume this was normal morning PT.  Is it usual to go running that far off base?


----------



## MJP

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> Thanks T18A!  I presume this was normal morning PT.  Is it usual to go running that far off base?



It is a change of pace and terrain compared to the base which is flat  and not that unusual to head down there.  Usually teams preparing for Mountain Man train in the river valley all summer.


----------



## xena

Ah!  Makes perfect sense then.

Okay, I'll go back to listening silence now.

Ivan


----------



## mariomike

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> 2.  A male MCpl missing from Edmonton - original thread



"Ground search concludes for Edmonton soldier missing in river valley: EDMONTON - Edmonton police have concluded their search for Master Cpl. Richard Curnow who went missing early Thursday while jogging near the North Saskatchewan River.":
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/opinion/Ground+search+concludes+Edmonton+soldier+missing+river+valley/4740702/story.html

Edit to add
"Family to resume search for missing Edmonton soldier:
EDMONTON — The official search for a missing Edmonton soldier was called off yesterday but family members say they'll be back out in the river valley today looking for Master Corporal Richard Curnow.":
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110507/family-search-for-missing-soldier-richard-curnow-110507/


----------



## Scoobs

Maybe there is something else going on here, but I just saw the last post and news and they said that the search has been called off.  However, the MCpl has not been found.  What gives????  Why would we stop looking for one of our mbrs????  Anyone ????


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

The 'ground' search has been called off, not THE search.

I will *assume* that this means they will be searching the water and possibly if there was a chance he left by car willingly or unwillingly.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> The 'ground' search has been called off, not THE search.
> 
> I will *assume* that this means they will be searching the water and possibly if there was a chance he left by car willingly or unwillingly.



What this usually means is that all reasonable avenues for ground search (which includes waterways) have been covered and the matter will continue to be investigated by the police (interviews, following leads, etc.).  I would expect to see smaller (probably unpublicised) search efforts in the future as specific evidence and leads come to light.


----------



## dinicthus

Forgive my lack of knowledge, again, on this, but are military people allowed to carry any kind of self-defense stuff, like police, even when off-duty, such as pepper spray or anything else that civilians can't generally carry? Taser?


----------



## Kat Stevens

No


----------



## Scratch_043

I'm in Gagetown on course, and it bothers me that I'm not there, and I can't get out there to help in the search.

Even more so, knowing where he went missing, and having run that exact trail a few times before.

Here's hoping he's found soon.


----------



## PMedMoe

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2011/05/06/edmonton-missing-soldier-wife.html?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4dc581a74ca49469%2C0



> Military and police in Edmonton ended their search Friday for a soldier who went missing during a run in the city's river valley and *are turning the case over to the missing persons unit*.



More at link


----------



## nuclearzombies

I'm currently in Edmonton, and this is a big deal here. Civilians are stepping up to continue the search, though from the sounds of it the MP/EPS/FDE search was fairly extensive... That being said, Hawrelak Park is fairly large. There are other parks adjacent, and the terrain varies from open meadows to thickly wooded ravines. If I can get off of work early enough I intend to gear up and join the search. The problem with the volunteers is most of them aren't geared to traverse the rougher areas of the park,: you need good boots, appropriate clothing (jogging pants or yuppy jeans won't cut it) and in some spots, a machete... It rained most of yesterday, so it's pretty mucky down by the river.... 

**added info**
For those of you who aren't familiar with the area, the river valley is a series of parks, including Hawrelak and Emily Murphy (not listed on the map, but adjacent to Hawrelak going east)... see attached map


----------



## Saskboy

I'm sure MCpl. Curnow would be heartened to know that his comrades and his community are carrying on the search for him.  Best of luck NZ.


----------



## nuclearzombies

No dice folks   I did about two miles of the south side of the river going east from Groat road, It started getting dark so I had to quit. I'm dirty as hell and tired. I got into a bit of a flap with some yahoo who had the gall to suggest MCpl Curnow decided to jump ship.... Time permitting, I'll skip out on skate practice and go out tomorrow too.


----------



## nuclearzombies

Search continues today, volunteers are still searching the river valley parks and there's another search today down river at Fort Sask, as the river narrows and gets more shallow at the water treatment plant there. I won't be able to attend till later this afternoon, I plan to go west/ up river from Groat Road along the south bank. Many seem to feel that MCpl Curnow may have fallen into the river, as unlikely as it sounds I have to consider all possibilities until some evidince is produced... To be honest, I'm not very optimistic at this point but dammit, I'm still going to try.


----------



## OldSolduer

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Search continues today, volunteers are still searching the river valley parks and there's another search today down river at Fort Sask, as the river narrows and gets more shallow at the water treatment plant there. I won't be able to attend till later this afternoon, I plan to go west/ up river from Groat Road along the south bank. Many seem to feel that MCpl Curnow may have fallen into the river, as unlikely as it sounds I have to consider all possibilities until some evidince is produced... To be honest, I'm not very optimistic at this point but dammit, I'm still going to try.



Good on you! Well done!

I truly hope he is found. Time is of the essence.


----------



## jemcgrg

I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## nuclearzombies

I'm kinda chomping at the bit here, I have shit to do at home this morning and an appointment to get some ink at 1400... should be clear by 1530, that leaves me a little under 6 hours of daylight... I'm a little frustrated with the volunteer search, they mainly stuck to paths and easily accessible areas (I know they mean well though).... I'm hoping there will be some military fellas still searching the river valley, maybe we can team up and get into some of the harder to reach spots. The weather is definitely in our favour, it's sunny and about 15+ degrees..... if anybody on the forums is in E-town and would like to team up for a saerch, by all means let me know....


----------



## OldSolduer

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> I'm kinda chomping at the bit here, I have crap to do at home this morning and an appointment to get some ink at 1400... should be clear by 1530, that leaves me a little under 6 hours of daylight... I'm a little frustrated with the volunteer search, they mainly stuck to paths and easily accessible areas (I know they mean well though).... I'm hoping there will be some military fellas still searching the river valley, maybe we can team up and get into some of the harder to reach spots. The weather is definitely in our favour, it's sunny and about 15+ degrees..... if anybody on the forums is in E-town and would like to team up for a saerch, by all means let me know....



Slow down, think first. Have you info'd anyone of your plan? Do you have a fire team partner who can go with you? Do you have comms ie cell phone? What's your ETR? Have you a backpack with food/water etc? Think it through.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Slow down, think first. Have you info'd anyone of your plan? Do you have a fire team partner who can go with you? Do you have comms ie cell phone? What's your ETR? Have you a backpack with food/water etc? Think it through.
> 
> Just my  :2c:



Great advice, worth more than :2c:!


----------



## jnunes13

Hey nuclearzombie, I'm in Edmonton and I'm a Search and Rescue volunteer for Parkland County... I work till 1600 so if you're still looking for someone then, I could probably come with... I haven't been officially tasked to this Search but I'd be more than happy to assist on my own time  :nod:


----------



## nuclearzombies

No partner, everybody's at work. I got the day off today. There will be searchers about, I will pair up with somebody... 
Got good boots, appropriate clothing with extra in the pack, decent LED flashlight, food&water, cell phone, a ref's whistle, a half decent map...
My roomies and my employer know what's up, and I gave them specific information about my intended route, which I will not deviate from for any reason without informing an outside party first.... I should assemble some basic first aid supplies as well...

Thanks for keeping me on my toes Mr Seggie, I'm not one to jump on a horse, guns a blazing... the last thing we need is another missing person!

jnunes13: sent you a pm with my cell number, shoot me a call later... I should be on site by 1630,


----------



## nuclearzombies

Got a search partner, thanks Justin.... see you around 1730 hrs...


----------



## nuclearzombies

No result tonite folks, we covered upriver from the footbridge to the Quesnell Bridge on one bank, we were unable to cross the Quesnell due to construction (shit!).... Due to work commitments I will not have anymore time available 

Very good to meet you Justin, thanks for coming out   The very best of luck and all that jazz when you hit BMQ this summer... I hope I see you one day with a COMENG badge!


----------



## Seek

In case anyone else is interested in joining the search, they've got info and updates here as available:


http://www.facebook.com/find.richard.curnow


----------



## NavyHopeful

I have been trying to find any information about this, but the Ottawa media has not really mentioned about it.  Are there any new leads?  Has he been found?  Is there any new information regarding the missing soldier???

I am nervous for him, and my thoughts and prayers are with his family as they hope to hear any good news ASAP.

Rev


----------



## mariomike

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> I have been trying to find any information about this, but the Ottawa media has not really mentioned about it.



Edmonton Sun:
http://www.edmontonsun.com/2011/05/11/tips-drying-up-in-search-for-missing-soldier


----------



## Seek

Here's another recent article:

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Mother+missing+soldier+stands+vigil+phone/4775097/story.html

If anyone is in the Edmonton area, there's a search organized for tonight.  Details can be found on the facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/find.richard.curnow?ref=ts

Unfortunately, maybe of Rich's co-workers are now in Manitoba, so they don't have nearly as many volunteers as they could otherwise.   Spouses with small children make bad searchers, no matter how much they want to help.

To my knowledge, which is admittedly quite limited, there is still no trace of him whatsoever.  That includes any evidence of him falling in the river - no scuff marks, no broken branches, no nothing.  It's baffling.


----------



## nuclearzombies

Seek said:
			
		

> That includes any evidence of him falling in the river - no scuff marks, no broken branches, no nothing.  It's baffling.



I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut.  :-X


----------



## Jarnhamar

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut.  :-X



Why?


----------



## Sigs Pig

My guess is that he is not _CSI_ qualified.

ME


----------



## NavyHopeful

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> My guess is that he is not _CSI_ qualified.
> 
> ME



Some people have their strengths, and some people don't. :nod:  Let's try to keep this thread to any news about MCpl. Curnow and for wishes to his discovery.  :yellow: If we attack other people's comments, we do no good here. :facepalm:

That's just my  :2c:

Regards,

Rev


----------



## Sig_Des

Just spent the afternoon in the park searching with some other friends of Rich's.

I will say this: Richard Curnow is not only one of the best soldiers I have ever served with, but he is also one of the best people I have ever known. He has always been someone to look up to at work, has always been willing to help friends and comrades at the drop of a hat, and has put his own life in risk overseas to support others without thought to himself. Above all that, he loves his daugter more than anything in the world.

There are so many theories and stories as to what has happened, and I can't comment to that. I just don't know. I do know that no matter what, he is my friend, I respect him tremendously, and the search continues. He is NOT forgotten by his friends and family.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Just spent the afternoon in the park searching with some other friends of Rich's.
> 
> I will say this: Richard Curnow is not only one of the best soldiers I have ever served with, but he is also one of the best people I have ever known. He has always been someone to look up to at work, has always been willing to help friends and comrades at the drop of a hat, and has put his own life in risk overseas to support others without thought to himself. Above all that, he loves his daugter more than anything in the world.
> 
> There are so many theories and stories as to what has happened, and I can't comment to that. I just don't know. I do know that no matter what, he is my friend, I respect him tremendously, and the search continues. He is NOT forgotten by his friends and family.




Best of luck in the search brother, I hope for the sake of his family and friends like you, there is a happy ending to this terrible situation.


----------



## NavyHopeful

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Just spent the afternoon in the park searching with some other friends of Rich's.
> 
> I will say this: Richard Curnow is not only one of the best soldiers I have ever served with, but he is also one of the best people I have ever known. He has always been someone to look up to at work, has always been willing to help friends and comrades at the drop of a hat, and has put his own life in risk overseas to support others without thought to himself. Above all that, he loves his daugter more than anything in the world.
> 
> There are so many theories and stories as to what has happened, and I can't comment to that. I just don't know. I do know that no matter what, he is my friend, I respect him tremendously, and the search continues. He is NOT forgotten by his friends and family.



Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends as well.  Let's hope that he is found soon, and, hopefully, unharmed.  I'm sure his family and friends are at wit's end right about now.  We are all praying for a happy ending.

Rev


----------



## nuclearzombies

I kinda feel like a douchebag for not being able to pitch in further with the searches, but work has picked up quite a bit with the good weather 

I too am hoping for a happy ending.....


----------



## NavyHopeful

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> I kinda feel like a douchebag for not being able to pitch in further with the searches, but work has picked up quite a bit with the good weather
> 
> I too am hoping for a happy ending.....



You kinda feel like a douchebag???  I live near Ottawa!!!  If I could afford the trip, I'd be right beside ya, doing whatever I could.  We just have to accept that sometimes we can't do anything tangible.  I've been following this story ever since I found it on here.  Like I said, not too many people in my area know about this, so I am trying to rally as many people as I can to the search for MCpl. Curnow.  I may not have the SAR abilities justt yet, but I will do what I can the best way I can.  Remember NZ, knowledge is power too.  Informing people of the progress of the search is just as important as the people who are scouring the area, looking for him.

I don't see how you'd feel like a douchebag...  you have taken whatever free time you have allotted to you, and committed it to helping in any way you can.  In my eyes, that's not a douchebag...  that is an honourable comrade, and I would be proud to serve this country with a hundred people like you.

Keep your chin up, bud.  He WILL be found.  We Canadians do NOT leave a man behind.

Hopes and prayers with the Curnow family.

Rev


----------



## freakerz

Any developments?  :-\


----------



## MrsAlex

My thoughts and prayers are with the MCpl and his family.


----------



## Sig_Des

As sad as it is, at least there is some closure. RIP Brother.



> Body of missing Edmonton soldier found
> 
> METRO
> Published: May 26, 2011 9:44 p.m.
> Last modified: May 26, 2011 11:49 p.m.
> After vanishing from the Edmonton river valley during a jog with fellow soldiers, the body of a missing soldier has been found and identified.
> 
> The Medical Examiner, in conjunction with EPS Missing Persons Unit, Red Water RCMP and Military personnel, have identified a body found near Red Water on Sunday to be that of missing soldier Richard Curnow.
> 
> Curnow went missing while jogging with other soldiers between Emily Murphy Park and Hawrelak Park at around 9 a.m. on May 5.
> 
> The identity was confirmed through dental records.
> 
> Based on autopsy results and the investigation, the death has been deemed non-criminal, therefore the EPS will not be releasing the cause of death.



http://www.metronews.ca/edmonton/local/article/872544--body-of-missing-edmonton-soldier-found


----------



## Kat Stevens

Shiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Pieman

I have to wonder how he ended up in the river in the first place.  Guess we will never really know.


----------



## MrsAlex

may he rest in peace


----------



## ModlrMike

RIP Brother


----------



## REDinstaller

Rest in Peace. VVV


----------



## jnunes13

Pieman said:
			
		

> I have to wonder how he ended up in the river in the first place.  Guess we will never really know.



I searched that path he went missing on... Steep banks, VERY loose footing, and roots/rocks jutting out from everywhere. It woulda been all to easy to take a spill and fall into the North Saskatchewan. As well the River was running very high and very fast at the time, it would have been nearly imossible to swim ashore if he fell in, let alone if he got knocked out on his way down...   

A Sad End to a Sad Story... Rest in Peace Mcpl Curnow...


----------



## Thompson_JM

Goddammit.... I was really hoping against hope it could be a better ending.... 

Rest in peace MCpl, and may your family and friends find the comfort they need to get through this terrible event.


----------



## Pieman

> I searched that path he went missing on... Steep banks, VERY loose footing, and roots/rocks jutting out from everywhere. It would been all to easy to take a spill and fall into the North Saskatchewan. As well the River was running very high and very fast at the time, it would have been nearly imossible to swim ashore if he fell in, let alone if he got knocked out on his way down...



Thanks for that. I have only run on the main paths in that area, and could not picture how it could happen. Very unfortunate accident.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends....


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP MCpl Curnow  

Our condolences to the family and friends.

It always hurts.


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP MCpl Curnow.  Thoughts and prayers to his family, friends and fellow soldiers.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I an saddened to hear it end this way.  My deepest condolences to his family and friends.   :yellow:


----------



## nuclearzombies

Pieman said:
			
		

> I have to wonder how he ended up in the river in the first place.  Guess we will never really know.



it could have been as simple as stopping to take a leak, and slipping on the mud.. the banks of the river are quite steep in places, once you're in the water you are in deep shit. The North Sask is deep, cold and fast. 

My condolences to the family, but kudos to every person who gave up their time to help search for the guy. It's gonna take me a day or two to wrap my head around this...


----------



## Jeremy360

Certainly not the outcome that anyone had hoped for, condolences to the family and friends of MCpl Curnow.  Hopefully the healing process can begin for all involved.  RIP


----------



## Teeps74

Bad news... RIP MCpl Curnow. Gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## mariomike

'Accidental drowning' apparent cause of soldier's death":
http://www.edmontonsun.com/2011/05/27/apparent-accidental-drowning-cause-of-soldiers-death


----------



## wildman0101

Pieman,
Based on autopsy results and the investigation, the death has been deemed non-criminal, therefore the EPS will not be releasing the cause of death.

http://www.metronews.ca/edmonton/local/article/872544--body-of-missing-edmonton-soldier-found.

Let it rest man...Unless you have something to contribute to the investigation...

Scoty B (OUT)


----------



## vonGarvin

Shittiest news I have heard all day.  RIP, and my thoughts and prayers to his family, friends and comrades!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

RIP, MCpl.


Thanks to the folks that took time out to search.


----------



## medicineman

RIP Troop.

MM


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Rest in Peace MCpl.


----------



## gun runner

Rest in peace MCpl.Churnow. My condolences to your family, friends, and your Battalion mates. Ubique.   :yellow:


----------



## mariomike

Sincere condolences:
http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=502916


----------

